# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  با کدام برنامه پیش برم؟ ( قلمچی - سنجش- گزینه دو یا سنجش )

## Yek.Doost

با سلام به شما عزیزانم
امیداورم حالتون خوب باشه
بنده فارغ التحصیل کاردانی و پشت کنکور تجربی هستم - از تابستون شروع کردم خوندن - به خاطر ماه رمضون یک ماه هیچی نخوندم - بعد از اون به دلیل منفجر شدن خونه عموم توسط گاز و فوت عموم -یک وقفه طولانی تو درس خوندم ایجاد شد - خلاصه الان میخوام مجددا استارت بزنم - منابعم همه کامل هستن - فقط چون من فارغ التحصیل هستم هیچی یادم نمیاد و دروس رو یکم مفهومی میخونم تا یاد بگیرم - استعداد خوبی هم تو یاد گیری دارم
حالا از شما دوستان با صفا میخام منو راهنمایی کنید که  با برنامه کدوم موسسه پیش برم - تا الان هم هیچی نخوندم - شماها که تجربه دارید معایب و مزایای هر کدوم رو توضیح بدید .مرررسی

----------


## maryam.m74

ب نظر من با قلم چی پیش برو .

فرستاده شده از SM-P601ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## KowsarDDC

> با سلام به شما عزیزانم
> امیداورم حالتون خوب باشه
> بنده فارغ التحصیل کاردانی و پشت کنکور تجربی هستم - از تابستون شروع کردم خوندن - به خاطر ماه رمضون یک ماه هیچی نخوندم - بعد از اون به دلیل منفجر شدن خونه عموم توسط گاز و فوت عموم -یک وقفه طولانی تو درس خوندم ایجاد شد - خلاصه الان میخوام مجددا استارت بزنم - منابعم همه کامل هستن - فقط چون من فارغ التحصیل هستم هیچی یادم نمیاد و دروس رو یکم مفهومی میخونم تا یاد بگیرم - استعداد خوبی هم تو یاد گیری دارم
> حالا از شما دوستان با صفا میخام منو راهنمایی کنید که  با برنامه کدوم موسسه پیش برم - تا الان هم هیچی نخوندم - شماها که تجربه دارید معایب و مزایای هر کدوم رو توضیح بدید .مرررسی


بهتون تسلیت می گم....من هم اتفاقا شرایطم مثه شما بود چون عمومو دو ماه پیش از دست دادم و از درس خوندن دور شدم ولی یه ساله که پشت کنکوری شدم.منم هر طور حساب کردم دیدم فقط با سنجش می تونم پیش برم و البته کیفیت سوالا هم خیلی برام مهم بودن که این تصمیمو گرفتم...حالا باز خود دانی

----------


## a.z.s

برنامه قلمچی منسجم تره
من باهاش موافقم

----------


## sinae2011

برنامه سنجش و دیگر هیچ

----------


## dorsa20

من پارسال تجربه سنجشو داشتم وا مسال قلم واقعا قابل مقایسه نیستن ...امسال میگم کاش پارسال قلم میرفتم.....

----------


## Fatemeh76

قلم چی برو...

----------


## fateme.tehran

قلم چی قلم چی قلم چی...

----------


## GHZO7

من پارسال گزینه دو بودم برنامش به معنای واقعی کلمه چرت ومزخرف بود ولی امسالشو نمیدونم
ولی سوالات دروس عمومیش خوب بودن

----------


## gaem313

چون فارغ التحصیل هستین سنجش واقعاعالیه اینوبعداخودت میفهمی...

----------


## m a h s a

قلمچی

----------


## Yek.Doost

از همه شما دوستان سپاسگذارم
تقریبا همه با قلم چی موافق هستند
دوستان یادتون باشه من فارغ التحصلی هستم و دارم از نو میخونم - حالا باز نظرتون رو قلم چیه ؟‌

----------


## a.z.s

> از همه شما دوستان سپاسگذارم
> تقریبا همه با قلم چی موافق هستند
> دوستان یادتون باشه من فارغ التحصلی هستم و دارم از نو میخونم - حالا باز نظرتون رو قلم چیه ؟‌


هی چی باشی برنامه قلمچی منسجمه 
برنامه سنجش خیلی بی نظمه

----------


## KowsarDDC

*​من واسه این می گم سنجش چون به نظرم اگه کسی برنامه ریزی مناسبشو داشته باشه تعداد مرور خیلی بالایی می تونه داشته باشه مخصوصا واسه یه فارغ التحصیل*

----------


## یه روستایی

سنجش از هنه بهتره هم قیمت مناسب هم کیفیت خوب شما فارغ از تحصیلی یه تایم خوب داری و میتونی خیلی راحت موفق بشی.....نظره من روسنجشه

----------


## maryam.m74

قلم چی بهتره جون جامع اماری بالایی داره .هر دوهفته یبار ازمون میدی ک این باعث میشه بیشتر تلاش کنی 

فرستاده شده از SM-P601ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## GHZO7

> از همه شما دوستان سپاسگذارم
> تقریبا همه با قلم چی موافق هستند
> دوستان یادتون باشه من فارغ التحصلی هستم و دارم از نو میخونم - حالا باز نظرتون رو قلم چیه ؟‌


بهتون پیشنهاد میکنم یه نظر سنجی اضافه کنید
موفق باشید
ب

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

چون فارغ التحصیل هستید سنجش عالیه
سنجش هر آزمون تمام درسا رو  از اول آزمون میگیره

----------


## saeedkh76

سلام
قلمچی بهترین برنامه رو داره چون به تدریج پیش میره و مرورهای خوبی توشه

----------


## Yek.Doost

دوستان با صفا نظر سنجی اضافه شد
با تشکر از همکاری شما

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

سنجش برای فارغ التحصیلا عالیه قلمچی برای سال اولی ها

----------


## afsarie

دوستان ، کارنامه نهایی سنجش کی میاد حدودا ؟ 
امروز تا ساعت 5-6 میاد یا خیر ؟

----------


## یه روستایی

دوستان کسی میدونه اگه بخای از ازمون بعد بری سنجش هزیزنش چقدرمیشه!!!!!؟

فرستاده شده از GT-S6312ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## samaparsa86

منم  فارغ التحصیل هستم برای ازمون گزینه 2 رو انتخاب کردم تا بهتر بتونم درسها رو مرور کنم به نظرم قلم چی برنامه های زمانبندیس تا ازمون یکم سنگینه و سخت میشه با برنامش پیش رفت

----------


## marsad

بهترین برنامه راهبردی رو کانون داره بدون جانب داری کردن اینو میگم
ولی خوب باید تایم مطالعتون رو ببرید بالا تا به برنامه برسید
اگر تلاشگرید موفق باشید !

----------


## a.z.s

> دوستان کسی میدونه اگه بخای از ازمون بعد بری سنجش هزیزنش چقدرمیشه!!!!!؟
> 
> فرستاده شده از GT-S6312ِ من با Tapatalk


برو سایتشوم نوشته 159000تومن

----------


## GHZO7

> دوستان کسی میدونه اگه بخای از ازمون بعد بری سنجش هزیزنش چقدرمیشه!!!!!؟
> 
> فرستاده شده از GT-S6312ِ من با Tapatalk


سلام دوست عزیز
این آدرس سایتشه iهمه اطلاعاتی که میخوای توش هست
www.sanjeshserv.com موفق باشید

----------


## Yek.Doost

Update

----------


## Saeed735

> با سلام به شما عزیزانم
> امیداورم حالتون خوب باشه
> بنده فارغ التحصیل کاردانی و پشت کنکور تجربی هستم - از تابستون شروع کردم خوندن - به خاطر ماه رمضون یک ماه هیچی نخوندم - بعد از اون به دلیل منفجر شدن خونه عموم توسط گاز و فوت عموم -یک وقفه طولانی تو درس خوندم ایجاد شد - خلاصه الان میخوام مجددا استارت بزنم - منابعم همه کامل هستن - فقط چون من فارغ التحصیل هستم هیچی یادم نمیاد و دروس رو یکم مفهومی میخونم تا یاد بگیرم - استعداد خوبی هم تو یاد گیری دارم
> حالا از شما دوستان با صفا میخام منو راهنمایی کنید که  با برنامه کدوم موسسه پیش برم - تا الان هم هیچی نخوندم - شماها که تجربه دارید معایب و مزایای هر کدوم رو توضیح بدید .مرررسی


اولا ک میتونی خودت برای خودت برنامه ریزی کنیو پیش بری....اگرم نتونستی با برنامه ی قلم چی پیش برو...

----------


## Yek.Doost

دوستان خیلی خیلی ممنونم
قلم چی رو انتخاب کردم
حالا یه سوال
تا الان دو تا آرمون عقب افتادم اینا رو چیکار کنم ؟ چطور خودمو برسونم ؟

----------


## maryam.m74

> دوستان خیلی خیلی ممنونم
> قلم چی رو انتخاب کردم
> حالا یه سوال
> تا الان دو تا آرمون عقب افتادم اینا رو چیکار کنم ؟ چطور خودمو برسونم ؟


مباحث تکرار میشه دوتا ازمون جمع بندیم داره اونجا میتونی اونارو بخونی

----------


## saeedkh76

قلمچی

----------


## Ultra

قطعا برای فارغ التحصیل ها سنجش بهتره

----------


## dorsa20

اتفاقا قطعا برا فارغ التحصیل قلم بهتره

----------


## Ali.N

قلم چی برنامش عالیه
فقط سوالاش... :Yahoo (68):

----------


## zahra_sba

سنجش

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

هرسه گزینه درستت است :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):

----------

